# Advice for  RT flight between Malaga and Mallorca



## Ann in CA (Jan 26, 2011)

Just in the planning stages, but would like advice on airlines to check for flight to and from Malaga (area) to Mallorca this Spring.  If the Flexchange gods deliver, it would be in April.  Thanks.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 27, 2011)

Try googling Malaga-Mallorca flights or airlines.  Kayak.com can also help.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 27, 2011)

For low cost carriers in Europe, a great source is www.whichbudget.com.  You can put in your cities and it will tell you which carriers fly that route.  Another good one is www.skyscanner.com  For Spain, I suspect Vueling or maybe Spanair might be the most likely, although you may find a flight on someone like EasyJet or RyanAir.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ann in CA said:


> Just in the planning stages, but would like advice on airlines to check for flight to and from Malaga (area) to Mallorca this Spring.  If the Flexchange gods deliver, it would be in April.  Thanks.



Try Air Berlin - I know Berlin is in Germany but they fly all over Europe and Majorca is a major hub for Air Berlin. There should be 2 or 3 flights a day between Malaga and Palma Majorca in April.

http://www.airberlin.com/site/start.php?LANG=eng


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions.  Will try they all!


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 3, 2011)

Just picked up the Marriott Playa Andaluza for our first week, April 2-9.  Had planned for late April, but realized Easter was the 24th this year, and am a bit concerned about running into fully booked flights close to Easter.  Can't book flight until I get the Mallorca reservation. (trying for 9-16, or close to that)

 Do you think that coming back from Mallorca on the 16th would be a problem as it is closer to Easter travel than we'd hoped?

Thanks.

Ann


----------

